
Facebook Said It Would Give Detailed Data to Academics. They’re Still Waiting - LogicRiver
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/slow-facebook
======
scoobyyabbadoo
>As frustrations mount, researchers and the major foundations that fund their
work fear that the ambitious project may not survive, multiple people told
BuzzFeed News. A source with knowledge of discussions between the key parties
involved in the project said the funders — which include the Laura and John
Arnold Foundation, the Children’s Investment Fund Foundation, the Democracy
Fund, the William and Flora Hewlett Foundation, the John S. and James L.
Knight Foundation, the Charles Koch Foundation, Omidyar Network, and the
Alfred P. Sloan Foundation — are now discussing ways to increase the pressure
on the social media giant.

>“[Facebook has] definitely thrown major talent at the issue; but ultimately,
the proof is in whether we ever get to eat the pudding,” David Lazer, a
distinguished professor of political science and computer and information
science at Northeastern University, and one of the researchers due to receive
Facebook data, told BuzzFeed News.

Why do these researchers feel entitled to my personal data? Is Facebook
willing to hand me data on the propaganda networks the media uses to
manufacture consent?

~~~
tempguy9999
> Why do these researchers feel entitled to my personal data?

Do you feel facebook is entitled to your personal data? (I assume your
complaint implies you use facebook)

~~~
fastball
Of course they are.

I gave it to them.

------
wfbarks
I feel like journalists just put facebook between a rock and hard place.

"Facebook is sharing data with company X, arrrggh"

"Facebook isn't sharing data with Academics, arrrrgh"

~~~
new2628
That's still a much better place than the one where it really belongs to.

------
kylecazar
Honestly, I'm not entirely convinced they were right to promise access to this
data to begin with.

------
mlb_hn
SS1 researcher responded on Twitter,
[https://twitter.com/SolomonMg/status/1164927631957143554](https://twitter.com/SolomonMg/status/1164927631957143554).

TLDR: they've been working on building a framework to preserve privacy and
then to train researchers on how to access the database. That isn't a simple
process.

